# HELP - Need pant color suggestions



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Somebody please dress me!

I have the BLACK Helly Hansen jacket (granite is the model name). Granite Jacket - Jackets - Men - Snow - Helly Hansen.com Again...not the blue one pictured but the black one.

Helmet is flat black (Skycap II) http://www.sputniksnowboardshop.com/ekmps/shops/sputnik/images/burton_red_skycap_black.gif
Goggles are the Orange Anon Helix http://content.dogfunk.com/images/items/medium/ANO/ANO0090/OR.jpg

I'm thinking of these pants: Best Prices on Ride C5 Nellis Cargo Shell Snowboard Pants Skull Camo - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

Do those pants go with the rest of my stuff? Too monochromatic? Blah? Suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh god not another dress me thread...the pants look fine..


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

You know I don't know what's more anal the "What pants/jackets color should I get or the "What snowboard should I get" I don't think anyone on the hills gonna care how you look unless your a model.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

just go with what you want man, I mean hey if you like em do it up! look fine to me.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Get a one-ZZZZZZZ!


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

so what if i could be a model. my mommy tells me i like good and can do anything i want in life


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

I think you should get orange pants to match your orange goggles


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

oh no, not _those_ pants


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

MaPolley07 said:


> I think you should get orange pants to match your orange goggles


you mean like these?
Save on 686 Smarty Cargo Snowboard Pants Burnt Orange - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing eh....no.

All joking aside, These are pretty awesome:
686 Mannual Field Insulated Pants - Snowboard Shop > Men's Snowboard Outerwear > Snowboard Pants


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

if you think they're pretty awesome, then buy them :|


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Dude you need the Transworld Buyers Guide for this year, didn't you know all the cool kids are wearing pink, green, and blue neon colors? Get with the program, you make me sick!

:cheeky4:

Who gives a shit, this isn't your first day in Junior High, wear whatever the hell you want. Its your gear. Maybe ask your girlfriend what she likes so you can get some lovin's when you actually do something she suggests lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok...fine. Thanks for the help. This is far too complicated. I'll just go back to wearing my green center zip snow mobile 1 piece suit. It looks way cool and keeps me warm.

Another question: What's the consensus on those clippy things that keep your mittens attached to your sleeves? You know...so you don't put them down some place and forget they're there.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Are you serious about the mitten clips?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Look man all your problems will be solved if you buy some rainbow striped lime green pokadotted pants with neon purple vent mesh.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Dcp584 said:


> Look man *all *your problems will be solved if you buy some rainbow striped lime green pokadotted pants with neon purple vent mesh.


ALL of my problems?? Cool..I got a serious rash on my ass that nothing seems to fix. I'm looking all over the web and all I see are kelly green ones...nothing in lime green and nothing that shows what color the vents are. Guess I'm just outa luck. Me and my rash will just be sitting here waiting for another solution.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Just buy those pants you were looking at and you will be fine. DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT get mitten clips lol or you might get attacked even by the guys wearing pink lol.


----------

